# How do I print wirelessly on Windows XP with airport express? I've tried bonjour buht



## hiimpaulkim (Nov 10, 2008)

but then it doesn't work. bonjour doesn't scan anything. i've been not wirelessly printing in the past 4 months that i've had this thing -_-;;

http://macosx.com/tech-support/printing-wirelessly-from-canon-mp520/338813.html

there ya go ^^

i have latest windows xp sp3 and i have wifi on/off on my macbook pro. i only use bootcamp btw


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 10, 2008)

Well can anyone print to that printer? Is there something wrong with the printer (i.e. out of ink, out of paper, no power)? You did install the Windows XP Boot Camp  drivers from the OS X install disk? Did you install Bonjour for Windows 1.0.5? 

Can you ping the printer? Have you used the Airport software and does it see the printer? 

As you can see we need MORE information to help you.


----------



## hiimpaulkim (Nov 10, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Well can anyone print to that printer? Is there something wrong with the printer (i.e. out of ink, out of paper, no power)? You did install the Windows XP Boot Camp  drivers from the OS X install disk? Did you install Bonjour for Windows 1.0.5?
> 
> Can you ping the printer? Have you used the Airport software and does it see the printer?
> 
> As you can see we need MORE information to help you.



Hi! Thanks so much for the quick response! I really appreciate it given that I've lived with this printer without wireless printing for more than three months now -_-;;

Nothing is wrong with this printer. I can print PERFECTLY fine on Mac OS X both wirelessly and via ethernet cable (which can be enabled on airport express menu).

Yes, I have installed the Bonjour for Windows the latest version!

It can see my printer now for some reason -_-;;
I chose the driver for my printer. I clicked on finish.


Ok now I try to print test a blank untitled notepad on my printer which I called it, "Canon Mp520 Wifi" and it says an error occured!

here I have attached photos
Do you happen to have something called TeamViewer?

It's where you "ichat screen share" but for Windows and OS X as well.

I can email you my MSN/AIM/SKYPE.

Thank you so much sir! Your kind input is much appreciated with thankfulness!\\
Edit pictures:

http://i34.tinypic.com/derx9z.png

http://i38.tinypic.com/mrbr6v.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/2z5pul5.jpg

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2008)

Did you see the article Printing from a Windows XP PC to a printer attached to an Airport Extreme Base Station or Airport Express ? Does the XP get onto the wireless OK?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 11, 2008)

Any firewall issues perhaps preventing printing?  Can you temporarily turn off the firewall on Windows and see if that helps?


----------



## hiimpaulkim (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't even have an AV on windows 

Yes I have firewall turned off

i looked at that link thanks!


----------



## hiimpaulkim (Nov 12, 2008)

great! i just got it working on my main laptop which is connected via cat5 cable.

however now i tried to add my sister's laptop to the printer and when i installed bonjour for her comp, i can't find the PRINTER wizard!

This is really weird. The only thing in this bonjour folder is "mDNSResponder.exe, About Bonjour.rtf, mdnsNSP.dll"

WTF? on my mbp the whole printer wizard and whatnot is in there...

i mean wtf is going on here?


----------

